# The Beginning Of Bloodlines



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

How exactly do bloodlines get started, and how does one go about creating their own bloodline? I'm not interested in creating one at all, I was just wondering how this all happens because I've read about people creating the different lines and wondered how they went about doing this?:hammer:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

it starts with a goal,and then selecting for it..then if the particular line is sucsessful at acheiving the initial goal,it usually becomes well know,if there is a general interest expressed by the breeds enthusiests.weather the goal is a bad or good one..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I believe a line is created when you have 4 generations in your pedigree.

For Example we just bred Rebel and Gracie. The pups will be the first OFK dogs. Now if I take those pups and continue the breeding eventually OKF will be 4 generations back and then OFK will be considered my line.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

good point ofk,
but if your just breeding other peoples established blood,wouldnt that just be a continuation[sp] of there particular line or a mix of one line with another?
Shouldnt a particular line have character traits that arent typified by other strains.I believe a large amount of sucsses also establishes lines,or is the main factor in establishing a blood line..again weather that sucsess is built on titles and performance or purely asthetics is of little importance.again not all blood lines are top notch....


----------

